# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A jeni munduar ndonjehere te vizatoni lumturine

## AuGuSt_

*A jeni munduar ndonjehere te vizatoni lumturine !!*

----------


## FLORIRI

Pyetje e goditur...Bravo Gust djali  :buzeqeshje:  

Une per vete se kam marre persiper asnjehere.Shkurt me duket pune e veshtire.

pershendetje

----------


## PINK

Mundohem keshtu si i thone me raste " Festash " ..por nuk shkon shume se duhet shume pune dhe durim  :i ngrysur:

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk di të vizatoj!  :i ngrysur: 
Nuk tallem,sinqerisht nqs tentoj të vizatoj njeri më del ndonjë formë e pashpjegueshme.Paramendoni nqs tentoj të vizatoj lumturinë.

----------


## Dito

Utopi

Dito.

----------


## nursezi

Per te vizatuar nuk ia kam haberin fare po me pelqen te hedh shkarravina pa kuptim ne leter. Nuk kam provuar ta vizatoj ndonjehere lumturine por mendoj se do te jete nje grumbull i dendur shkarravinash qe pasqyron gjendjen time ekstaze ne ato momente.

----------


## s0ni

Sa pyetje e bukur.  
Meqense nuk di te vizatoj, nese do mundesha do te vizatoja nje shtepi private. Bahcen te mbushur me trendafila te kuq dhe hardhi rrushi.  Ke oborri i bahces, ne nje tavoline vendosur nen hijen e kumbulles do jene ulur njerezit e familjes duke ngrene dreken e Dites se Veres, dhe duke uruar shendete. 

Gezuar qofshit kudo qe jeni, dhe pse shume nga ne jetojme larg njerezve se zemres!!!

----------


## mad

Lumturine? eshte pak si term subjektiv....po per mendimin tim ajo e pergjithshmja do vizatohej me ngjyra dhe pa pamje qe te japin idene e mendimeve te thella. sa me thjeshte dhe te kete drite.

{^_^}

----------


## green

Jo...Eshte nje iluzion i bukur qe lind dhe vdes per te rilindur perseri, thjesht per te me mbajtur gjalle...por ne fund te fundit mbetet thjesht nje iluzion! :shkelje syri: 

Jo, sepse nuk kam mundur kurre ta prek qetesine solemne te harmonise, dhe te them te drejten as qe dua te me ndodhe kjo...ndonjehere.

----------


## nursezi

> Jo...Eshte nje iluzion i bukur qe lind dhe vdes per te rilindur perseri, thjesht per te me mbajtur gjalle...por ne fund te fundit mbetet thjesht nje iluzion!


Greeno mos nuk je gje ne humor sonte  :buzeqeshje:  . n.q.s. e ndien dhe e di qe eshte per arsye te vlefshme atehere perse duhet ta quash iluzion? Dola nga tema sepse me cuditi pergjigjia. Pershendetje.

----------


## green

Hmm, sepse jemi te rrethuar nga raporte te zhdrejta. Qendrueshmeria eshte e merzitshme.  
Ate vizatimin e lumturise (seriozisht e kam) per sa kohe do te duroje pa e grisur? Per sa kohe do ti rezistoje tundimit qe te vizatoje nje te ri, me te bukur, me me shume detaje (qe tek ai i pari cuditerisht i kishe harruar)?! :buzeqeshje:  etj etj
Pershendetje dhe nga une :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nursezi

> Ate vizatimin e lumturise (seriozisht e kam) per sa kohe do te duroje pa e grisur?


Bie dakort me ty...qendrueshmeria eshte e merzitshme. Kur mendoj per te kaluaren e kuptoj se shpeshhere kam qene i lumtur per gjera te cilat tani me duken te kota. Por ama ne ato moment ndjeva dhe mesova dicka te re per veten time dhe njerezit rreth e rrotull. Gjithashtu realiteti i atehershem ishte dicka qe e kisha krijuar vete dhe po e shijoja.

----------


## MI CORAZON

S'e vizatoj dot, Vjen e ikën aq shpejt, sa s'kam kohë ta memorizoj .

----------


## altinb

lumturia ka formen e dollarit

----------


## Mjalta

*
Une jam e lumtur kure jam pran Familjes e di qe me dojn dhe i dua. Jam e lumtur per Shendetin qe ma ka fal Zoti. Jam e lumtur qe kam mundesin te jetoj nje jete kaq te lumtur. Por nuk jam tip qe them ket duhet ta bej diqka ne jete te jem i lumtur. Une mund te jem e lumtur edhe duke u munduar ta arrij nje gje. Lumturija d.th per mua te jesh i kenaqur me at qe ke dhe te jetosh jeten me at qe te ka fal zoti.*

----------


## ATMAN

> *A jeni munduar ndonjehere te vizatoni lumturine !!*





                        Gezimi dhe fati i vertete jane te cmuar 
Nese dikush nuk ekziston,gezimi dhe lumturia jane te paarritshem.Lumturia juaj mund te shendrrohet ne tragjedi dhe pikllim per shkak te pandershmerise dhe veprimeve te keqija te tjereve.Lumturia banon aty ku njerezit me teper se njeri tjetrin e duan te vertetn.Duaje lumturine dhe lufto per te. 

                     1.KUJDESUNI PER VETVETEN 
a).Kerkoni perkujdesje kur jeni te semur-Kur ndokush eshte i semur,kerkoni qe te nderrmerren masa perkatese kujdesi dhe te jipet vemendje perkatese. 
b).Mirembajeni trupin tuaj paster-Njerezit qe nuk lahet dhe qe nuk i lajne duart rregullisht,mund te jene bartes te bakterjeve,dhe kjo eshte e rrezikshme per Ju.Dhe ju keni plotesoshte te drejt qe te kerkoni nga ata qe te lahen dhe ti pastrojne duart. 
c).Ruajini dhembet tuaj- ai qe do ti laje dhembet pas gjdo racioni,nuk do te semuret nga semundjet e dhembeve.Larja apo goma pertypese pas gjdo racioni bene mjaft per mbrojtjen e njerezve nga semundjet e gojes dhe eres se pakendeshme.U propozoni te tjereve qe ti ruajne dhembet e tyre. 
d).Ushqehuni ne forme te rregullt-Njerezit qe nuk ushqehen ne menyre te rregullt,ata kane energji te vogel,jane te merzitur,leht semuren. 
e).Pushoni mjaftueshem-Shume here ne jete jemi te detyruar te punojme aq shume sa qe te na mbetet pak kohe per gjume.Njerezit e lodhur nuk jane te kthjellet dhe te gatshem.Ata mund te bejne gabime,u ndodhin te papritura.Kerkoni qe njerezit te cilet nuk pushojne mjaftueshem,ta bejne ate. 

                         2.BEHUNI TE MATUR 
a).Mos merrni droge apo gjera te demshme-Njerezot qe marrin droge apo gjera te demshme,nuk e shohun gjdo here boten e vertet rreth vetes.Ata besojne gabimishte se "ndjehen mire" apo "sjellen mire" apo jane vetem "te gezuar" kur marrin droge apo gjera te demshme.JO,ajo eshte vetem nje e mete.Heret apo vone ato organikisht do ti shkaterrojne.I bindni njerezit per mosmarrje te droges apo te gjerave te demshme. 
b).Mos pini pije alkoolike se sasi te medha-Ata qe pijen pije alkoolike ne sasi te medha nuk jane te kujdesshem dhe te zgjuar.Alkooli zvoglon aftesite e tyre reaguese edhe nese duket se ata jane te zgjuar nga ai.Mos lejoni qe alkooli i shumte te perfundoje me fatkeqesi apo me vdekje.Pengoni njerezit nga te piret tejmase te pijeve alkoolike. 
   "duke ju permbajtur pikave te mesiperme njeriu behet me forte fizikishte qe te kenaqet me jeten" 

                      3.OFRONI SHEMBULL TE MIRE 
Ju ndikoni ne shume njerez.Ndikimi mund te jete i mire dhe i keq.Nese ndokush e orienton jeten e vet duke ju permbajtur ketyre porosive,do te ofroje shembull te mire.Mos e nencmoni efektin qe mundeni ta arrini te te tjeret,vazhdimisht duke i theksuar keto gjera,por edhe vet duke ofruar shembull te mire. 
 "rruga deri te fati kerkon nga Ju qe te ofroni shembull te mire" 

                    4.SYNONI TE JETONI ME TE VERTETEN 
Te dhenat e gabuara mund te ju shtyejne te beni gabime te merzitshme.Vetem ateher kur ka te dhena te verteta,njeriu mund ti zgjedh problemet ekzistuese.Nesa Ata rreth jush genjejn,ju shtyejne ne gabime dhe potenciali i Juaj i ekzistences eshte i zvogluar.Shumica deshirojne qe tu besoni gjerave te cilat u sherbejne vetem qellimeve te tyre.E VERTETE ESHTE AJO QE ESHTE E VERTET PER JU.Jepni perfundimet e juaja per gjerat,pranojeni ate qe eshte e vertet per ju,hudhni te tjerat. 
a).Mos folni genjeshtra te demshme-Genjeshtrat e demshme jane rezultat i frikes,shpirteligesise dhe i xhelozise.Ato i shtyejne njerezit ne vepra te demshme.Ato mund te shkaterrojne jetera. 
b).Mos deshmoni rrejshem- 
"rruga deri te lumturia qendron krahas me rrugen deri te e verteta" 

                        5.I DUANI FEMIJET DHE U NDIHMONI 
Femijet e sotshem do te behen civilizimi i se nesermes.Femijeve u duhet dashuria dhe ndihma qe ata te kene sukses ne jete.Femija nuk do te mbetet mire nese me ne fund nuk do te mbetet i pavarur dhe shume i moralshem.Sado qe te jete mbeshtetja e ndokujt ndaj femijes,femija nuk do te ekzistoje mire per nje kohe te gjate nese nuk i ndihmojne prinderit qe te beje hapat ne rruge kah ekzistenca.Degjoni se cka femijet ju flasin per jeten e tyre.Ne te vertet femijes nuk do ti shkoje mire pa dashuri.Shumica e femijeve kane begati te dashurise per ta kthyer. 
"rruga deri te lumturia ka edhe dashuri edhe ndihme femijeve qe nga femijeria me e hershme,e deri te fundi i pjekurise" 

                      6.NDERONI E NDIHMONI  PRINDERIT TUAJ 
"rruga deri te lumturia perfshin marredheniet e mira me prinder apo me ata qe na kane edukuar" 

                     7.MOS E DEMTO PERONIN E VULLNETIT TE MIRE 
Perkunder insistimit te njerezve te keqinje te cilet thone se te gjithe njerzite jane te keqinje,ka shume meshkuj dhe femra te mire.Ndoshta do te jeni aq te lumtur sa te njihni ndonje prej tyre.Ne te vertet,shoqerine e drejtojne meshkujt dhe femrat e vullnetit te mire. 
"rruga deri te lumturia eshte shume me e lehte te pasohet,nese njeriu i perkrah njerezit e vullnetit te mire" 

                    8.TA RUANI DHE TA PERPARONI RRETHINEN TUAJ 
a).Kujdesuni per dukje te mire- 
b).Kujdesuni per rrethinen tuaj te drejteperdrejte-kur njerezit shkaterronje pasurine e tyre apo rrethinen e drejteperdrejte,ajo mund te ndikoj ne pasurine Tuaj personale.Kur njerzit duken te paafte te kujdesen per gjerat e veta dhe territorine ku jetojne,ky eshte simptom i ndjenjes se tyre se nuk i takojne vertete atij vendi dhe ne te vertet nuk i posedojne gjerat e veta.Aftesia e organizimit te pasurise apo te rrethines,mund te mesohet.Qe ta ruani pasurine Tuaj dhe rrethinen,stimuloni njerezit qe te kene kujdes per te veten. 
"nese te tjeret nuk ndihmojne ne mbrojtjen dhe perparimin e rrethines,rruga deri te lumturia mund ta humb bazen per udhetim" 

                 9.TE JENI TE ZELLSHEM 
Puna nuk eshte cdohere e kendeshme.Edhe pikellimi mund te zbutet thjeshte po qe se njeriu punon dicka.Me arritjen e qellimit,morali ngritet shume larte. 
"rruga deri te lumturia eshte autostrade kur perfshihet zelli qe udheheq deri te prodhimet e verteta" 

               10.RRESPEKTONI BESIMET RELIGJIOZE TE TE TJEREVE 
Toleranca eshte gurethemel i mire mbi te cilin ndertohen marrdheniet ne mes te njerezve.Kur shikoni gjakderdhjet dhe vuajtjet e shkaktuara nga mastolerimet religjioze permes historise njerzore e deri te kohet moderne,mund te vereni se mostolerimi shume e rrezikon ekzistencen.Tolerimi religjioz nuk do te thote se personi nuk mund te tregoje besimet e tij.Njerezit pa fe,perafesishte jane fotografi e dhimbeshme. 
"rruga deri te lumturia mund te jete plot me grindje,nese nuk i rrespktoni besimet religjioze te te tjereve" 

              11.MUDOHUNI QE MOS IA BENI TE TJEREVE ATE QE TE TJERET NUK KISHIT DESHIRE QE T'UA BEJNE JUVE 
"rruga deri te lumturia eshte e mbyllur per ata qe nuk permbahen nga berja e veprave te demshme" 

             12.MUNDOHUNI QE TE SILLENI NDAJ TE TJEREVE ASHTU SIKUR DESHIRONI QE ATA TE SILLEN NDAJ JUSH 
"duaje lumturine dhe lufto per te"

----------


## green

Mesa duket eshte shume e lehte te ngaterrohet GEZIMI me LUMTURINE. Nuk jane e njejta gje o njerez...nuk jane e njejta gje...ndryshojne! :buzeqeshje: 
Lumturia eshte nje gjendje paqeje, harmonie me veten,  te tjeret dhe gjithcka na rrethon DHE KJO GJENDJE ESHTE (ndryshe nga gezimi) e qendrueshme ne kohe. Dhe nese pranon qe qendrueshmeria eshte e merzitshme...dhe si rrjedhim e thyeshme apo e prirur per tu  thyer; kuptohet  ky pohim vetem tek lumturia qe nuk te con...
Nuk kenaqemi me nje pikture perfekte te krijuar ne koke duke qene se perhere mundohemi te perfeksionohemi. Dhe kete e bejme derisa vdesim.
Perse e kemi kete shtyse te brendshme? Sepse jemi gjithmone duke rendur pas atij imazhit perfekt, te asaj harmonise se vertete....qe me ne fund do te arrijme! Shpresojme! Ah! :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Askush nuk permendi lumturine e dikujt tjeter si kulmimin e lumturise se tij. Dhe mua ketu me duket se fillon gjithe prishja e balances, krijimi i raporteve te zhdrejta, maratona aventureske personale drejt lumturise. E shikojme gjithcka perreth ne funksionin tone...kurre nuk e veme  veten (apo portretizimin e lumturise tone)  ne funksion te dickaje tjeter....
Eshte teper e cuditshme lumturia njerezore :shkelje syri: ....

----------


## Piskavica_

Lumturia nuk mund te vizatohet pasi mund te thyhet plumbi i lapsit..........

----------


## kolombi

Pak a shume nje pyetje te tille kisha edhe une ne nje teme si kjo e hapur kohe me pare.

As nuk munda ta vizatoj,as nuk munda ta pershkruaj,se nese do e shembelleja lumturine me nje shi te rrembyeshem,me kane lagur vetem disa pika te tij.
E pikat qe me lagen,trupin u thane pa me lagur shpirtin.

Kohet ndryshojne,e kur mu dha rasti ta takoj ja perjetosova castet qe me dhuroi ne nje pikture qe ka vend vec ne galeri shpirtrash.

Per me teper nje teme e vjeter.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...0&page=1&pp=15

----------


## Rebele

Teme interesante. 

Nuk e di pse lumturine e portretizoj ne forme vijash te lakuara por gjithnje te mbyllura, ose te pakten ne forme rrathesh. Jo cuditerisht, i ngjan nje sholle kepuce (atleteje, ne fakt).

----------

